# Memory Lane Dinner



## Pedals Past

Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby ..... I am going to host a thursday nite dinner in Maumee so i want to get a count and any dinner suggestions ..... no pizza you might have to dig into your rust money alittle so if your out of town staying at the Red Roof Inn your saving enough to at least hit the Texas Road House BBQ ...... For the new guys I will be selling my autographs and renting booths for u to do the same .... there will be no swapping at the dinner table of any kind so try and order what your eating the first time around! After dinner there will be a ride to a desert and entertainment festivity that was a ritual 10 years ago the last ML i attended started long before me by Mr Don Vaughn.....  I checked they are still open .....

sign up by  adding to the post with your number I am getting too old to count here is the list to date if u dont see your name doesnt mean ur not invited we want everyone to come- someone please bring Don Cigar Dotson

The place is not set in stone .... suggestions?

Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....

Attending Dinner *pm markivpedalpusher for edits

Please see below for the dinner details -

*Thursday April 26th | 7:00 p.m. | Reservation is under Jerry Berg | 44 person banquet room
***If our party of 44 grows past 50 Tony Packo's can accommodate us in larger space. *

Tony Packo's Restaurant
The Original
*1902 Front Street* (this is about 10 miles further than Maumee) ***The Maumee location is an express and they do not have a banquet room.
Toledo, Ohio 43605
419-691-6054
http://www.tonypacko.com/

***IF you need to cancel your RSVP please let us know ASAP

RSVP list updated - SEE POST #75 for updates


----------



## WES PINCHOT

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE STATUS OF Mr Don Vaughn.
THE FELLOW FROM PA.


----------



## Pedals Past

WES PINCHOT said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW THE STATUS OF Mr Don Vaughn.
> THE FELLOW FROM PA.



He pased away several years ago not sure but i think 12/28/2012 my bday ...... was a really special guy spent a month atbhis place once still keep in contact with Denise his daughter


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Pedals Past said:


> He pased away several years ago not sure but i think 12/28/2012 my bday ...... was a really special guy spent a month atbhis place once still keep in contact with Denise his daughter



THANKS.
THERE WAS ANOTHER DON FROM PA.
HAVE NOT SEEN HIM FOR A NUMBER OF YEARS.


----------



## catfish

Jerry,    You should know how to spell my name. #13. Catfish


----------



## sm2501

Add my posse...Kevin Murphy, Mark York, Mark Mann, George Coon, maybe a few more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501

If Spanky is coming. Then I’m sure Paul Kam will be there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato

I grew up in Toledo - Suggestion on a place to eat...........Tony Packo's on Front Street
A little further drive than Maumee but 100% worth it...you can eat at a Texas Roadhouse anywhere - there is only one Packo's and it's awesome !!

*** Some of you may have heard Tony Packo's on the TV show MASH and thought it was a fake place
      It's obviously real - Klinger on MASH was from Toledo. Bob Hope liked Packo's so much he had
       their food sent to him. Famous people / Presidents etc sign buns......see the pics of the walls.

http://www.tonypacko.com

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...83-Reviews-Tony_Packo_s_Cafe-Toledo_Ohio.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Packo's_Cafe


----------



## Rollo

Kato said:


> I grew up in Toledo - Suggestion on a place to eat...........Tony Packo's on Front Street
> A little further drive than Maumee but 100% worth it...you can eat at a Texas Roadhouse anywhere - there is only one Packo's and it's awesome !!



... +1 on Tony Packo's ... We cruise the back roads down from Michigan in our hot rods once a month or so every summer for the awesome food there ...


----------



## geosbike

# 16   George coon


----------



## geosbike

Pedals Past said:


> Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby ..... I am going to host a thursday nite dinner in Maumee so i want to get a count and any dinner suggestions ..... no pizza you might have to dig into your rust money alittle so if your out of town staying at the Red Roof Inn your saving enough to at least hit the Texas Road House BBQ ...... For the new guys I will be selling my autographs and renting booths for u to do the same .... there will be no swapping at the dinner table of any kind so try and order what your eating the first time around! After dinner there will be a ride to a desert and entertainment festivity that was a ritual 10 years ago the last ML i attended started long before me by Mr Don Vaughn.....  I checked they are still open .....
> 
> sign up by  adding to the post with your number I am getting too old to count here is the list to date if u dont see your name doesnt mean ur not invited we want everyone to come- someone please bring Don Cigar Dotson
> 
> 1. Jerry Berg
> 2. Paul Genaro
> 3. Scott McCaskey
> 4. Harv Trumble
> 5. Lisa Trumble (since she has been putting up with us for 20 years i buy her and Harvs dinner in hope she finds somewhere to carry on the flag)
> 6. Jerry Heron (his too as they are the topic of celebration)
> 7. Mike Spangler
> 8. Ty Brann
> 9. John Atkinson
> 10. Bob U
> 11. Scott Allison
> 12. Mark Mattei
> 13. Ed Pop (cannt spell it but he is bringing sea food note I saved his name for #13 since fishing is 99% luck)
> 14.Bob Strucel
> 15. Pat Cafero
> 16.george coon
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 
> The place is not set in stone .... suggestions?
> 
> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....


----------



## Oldbikes

Put me on the list!
Alan Schmit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes

I guess I would be #17
This is the first I am hearing of Jerry Williamson’s passing, I am greatly saddened, hearing it, he was a good friend. RIP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Bicycle Heaven / Craig Morrow at least 2,,,,i wouldn't miss it ,, so put me down for 2 people,,,we go to eat at a place i think is called the Blue Fin,,,,blue something anyways its high end but the food is fantastic and i think its well worth it ,,,,Thank you Memory Lane what a fantastic ride ,,you are bicycle history.I can remember very well the first bike show i went to and was at ML my eyes were wide open and a dream of a bike museum.Thank you Larry AND the Gang


----------



## catfish

What about Tony?



geosbike said:


> # 16   George coon


----------



## catfish

Pedals Past said:


> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....




Jerry,                  Scott, Patric, George, Paul and I have been doing this every year for a long time. Started doing it over ten years ago. We usually eat at the same place every year. Some time we will have 25 people or more. Catfish


----------



## DonChristie

Great idea! I know MLC is sacred in our hobby and nothing can replace it! I cannot make dinner, but i would like to offer some dinner talk for that nite.  Next February you should all come down to Charlotte for the 4th annual Hurricane coaster bicycle swap and show! Have a great time guys!


----------



## Freqman1

Shawn Sweeney and Robert Sensmeier


----------



## JOEL

I'll most likely attend.


----------



## geosbike

Pedals Past said:


> Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby ..... I am going to host a thursday nite dinner in Maumee so i want to get a count and any dinner suggestions ..... no pizza you might have to dig into your rust money alittle so if your out of town staying at the Red Roof Inn your saving enough to at least hit the Texas Road House BBQ ...... For the new guys I will be selling my autographs and renting booths for u to do the same .... there will be no swapping at the dinner table of any kind so try and order what your eating the first time around! After dinner there will be a ride to a desert and entertainment festivity that was a ritual 10 years ago the last ML i attended started long before me by Mr Don Vaughn.....  I checked they are still open .....
> 
> sign up by  adding to the post with your number I am getting too old to count here is the list to date if u dont see your name doesnt mean ur not invited we want everyone to come- someone please bring Don Cigar Dotson
> 
> 1. Jerry Berg
> 2. Paul Genaro
> 3. Scott McCaskey
> 4. Harv Trumble
> 5. Lisa Trumble (since she has been putting up with us for 20 years i buy her and Harvs dinner in hope she finds somewhere to carry on the flag)
> 6. Jerry Heron (his too as they are the topic of celebration)
> 7. Mike Spangler
> 8. Ty Brann
> 9. John Atkinson
> 10. Bob U
> 11. Scott Allison
> 12. Mark Mattei
> 13. Ed Pop (cannt spell it but he is bringing sea food note I saved his name for #13 since fishing is 99% luck)
> 14.Bob Strucel
> 15. Pat Cafero
> 16.george coon
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 
> The place is not set in stone .... suggestions?
> 
> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....


----------



## Jesse McCauley

I'm in for breaking bread - Jesse McCauley


----------



## frankster41

I am going to try and make it????


----------



## Jimmy V

Kato said:


> I grew up in Toledo - Suggestion on a place to eat...........Tony Packo's on Front Street
> A little further drive than Maumee but 100% worth it...you can eat at a Texas Roadhouse anywhere - there is only one Packo's and it's awesome !!
> 
> *** Some of you may have heard Tony Packo's on the TV show MASH and thought it was a fake place
> It's obviously real - Klinger on MASH was from Toledo. Bob Hope liked Packo's so much he had
> their food sent to him. Famous people / Presidents etc sign buns......see the pics of the walls.
> 
> http://www.tonypacko.com
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...83-Reviews-Tony_Packo_s_Cafe-Toledo_Ohio.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Packo's_Cafe



Looks like a fun place to try. Another place that we discovered on a previous visit to Toledo is Maumee Bay Brewing on Broadway St. near downtown.  Good food, beer, and a great collection of breweryana stuff.  We've been twice and would go back. But I want to try this too. 
I can't get to MLC until Friday but looking forward to it.


----------



## Phattiremike

I'm in - Mike Di Vito can my wife join us if she still insists on tagging along?


----------



## sm2501

Oldbikes said:


> I guess I would be #17
> This is the first I am hearing of Jerry Williamson’s passing, I am greatly saddened, hearing it, he was a good friend. RIP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think we have some confusion here. I do not believe Jerry Williamson passed away. As far as I know he's still alive and kicking. Did I miss something?

Scott


----------



## Oldbikes

Pedals Past said:


> Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby .....
> 
> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....




Scott, Glad to hear! 
I guess I misread the above...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past

sm2501 said:


> I think we have some confusion here. I do not believe Jerry Williamson passed away. As far as I know he's still alive and kicking. Did I miss something?
> 
> Scott



Maybe it miss read i just missed his coming to meets i havent heard from him in at least 10 years i loaned him alot stuff to repop around 2004-5 ..... hope he shows up


----------



## rustjunkie

Wish I could make it, not in the cards tho.


----------



## Tonyj

catfish said:


> What about Tony?



i’m in


----------



## charnleybob

JB, how much for your autograph?
Bring an old issue of the CABE and I'll sign it for you.
Put me down as attending.
The entertainment value will be priceless.


----------



## catfish

charnleybob said:


> JB, how much for your autograph?
> Bring an old issue of the CABE and I'll sign it for you.
> Put me down as attending.
> The entertainment value will be priceless.




Bob,    What about Jerry G? Is he coming too?    Catfish


----------



## Flat Tire

Please add me to the list

Don Lowman


----------



## catfish

Flat Tire said:


> Please add me to the list
> 
> Don Lowman




Nice!


----------



## Kato

I'm going to try and make it but will not know until that week.

**** I'd suggested Tony Packo's
       If Packo's becomes the place I'd suggest calling ahead and reserving a big area / multiple tables if quite a few folks are going.
        Even on a Thursday night it can get crowded........for sure on Friday and Saturday night - usually a line to wait for a table or even get in the door.


----------



## bike

I was gonna say what about flattire but I poked the second page
HEY everyone that is a die hard should make this-name mentioned or not-yippie ty yeah mofos- lets do it!
We are mostly old farts but new guard are hard core too!
paul genaro
iron monger


----------



## Phattiremike

@biuke,  I love some of those parts are they sold?  I've been looking for a Delta Light display is that still available?

Mike


----------



## bike

@Pedals Past  What is the latest???


----------



## Pedals Past

Pedals Past said:


> Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby ..... I am going to host a thursday nite dinner in Maumee so i want to get a count and any dinner suggestions ..... no pizza you might have to dig into your rust money alittle so if your out of town staying at the Red Roof Inn your saving enough to at least hit the Texas Road House BBQ ...... For the new guys I will be selling my autographs and renting booths for u to do the same .... there will be no swapping at the dinner table of any kind so try and order what your eating the first time around! After dinner there will be a ride to a desert and entertainment festivity that was a ritual 10 years ago the last ML i attended started long before me by Mr Don Vaughn.....  I checked they are still open .....
> 
> sign up by  adding to the post with your number I am getting too old to count here is the list to date if u dont see your name doesnt mean ur not invited we want everyone to come- someone please bring Don Cigar Dotson
> 
> 1. Jerry Berg
> 2. Paul Genaro
> 3. Scott McCaskey
> 4. Harv Trumble
> 5. Lisa Trumble (since she has been putting up with us for 20 years i buy her and Harvs dinner in hope she finds somewhere to carry on the flag)
> 6. Jerry Heron (his too as they are the topic of celebration)
> 7. Mike Spangler
> 8. Ty Brann
> 9. John Atkinson
> 10. Bob U
> 11. Scott Allison
> 12. Mark Mattei
> 13. Ed Pop (cannt spell it but he is bringing sea food note I saved his name for #13 since fishing is 99% luck)
> 14.Bob Strucel
> 15. Pat Cafero
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 
> The place is not set in stone .... suggestions?
> 
> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....



How do we make this thread so
people can sign in? Guys are wantng me to update the list wellit wont let me even edit the thread to continue ..... i guess we have over 30 people now ..... i know of the brewery some are talking about but question is are we gong to have a place big enough? Being 2200 miles away the suggestions are appreciated. Looks to be a interesting occasion


----------



## Pedals Past

bike said:


> @Pedals Past  What is the latest???



30 plus old guys eating dinner dressed in overalls arguing over who has the best pile of rust ....


----------



## Pedals Past

Pedals Past said:


> 30 plus old guys eating dinner dressed in overalls arguing over who has the best pile of rust ....



eat desert first life is short ..... we can go dancing after to loose weight or act healthy


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@Pedals Past I can update the list for you - just keep me posted if anyone is missing or needs to be added.


The list has been updated on post #1 - let me know if you want to be added or need an edit. I tried to get it as close as I could without having everyone's Cabe handle and or full name.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

It looks like Tony Packo and Maumee Bay Brewing are the 2 suggestions so far.

The Maumee Bay Brewing Restaurant cannot accommodate 35-40 people at the same time in the same general area and they will not take a reservation however they offered a banquet room but there are costs, requirements and a pre-set menu associated with their banquet room (see attached)

Tony Packo can accommodate a party of 35-40 in the same general area, they said 4/26 is available and they can take the reservation by phone. They said they have a group menu that starts at 13.99 per person. We just need to lock it in if this is the place we want to go. Sooner rather than later...


----------



## WES PINCHOT

MENU LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Freqman1

I vote Packos


----------



## auto1cycle2

Pedals Past said:


> Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby ..... I am going to host a thursday nite dinner in Maumee so i want to get a count and any dinner suggestions ..... no pizza you might have to dig into your rust money alittle so if your out of town staying at the Red Roof Inn your saving enough to at least hit the Texas Road House BBQ ...... For the new guys I will be selling my autographs and renting booths for u to do the same .... there will be no swapping at the dinner table of any kind so try and order what your eating the first time around! After dinner there will be a ride to a desert and entertainment festivity that was a ritual 10 years ago the last ML i attended started long before me by Mr Don Vaughn.....  I checked they are still open .....
> 
> sign up by  adding to the post with your number I am getting too old to count here is the list to date if u dont see your name doesnt mean ur not invited we want everyone to come- someone please bring Don Cigar Dotson
> 
> The place is not set in stone .... suggestions?
> 
> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....
> 
> Attending Dinner *pm markivpedalpusher for edits
> 
> 
> I’d like to attend the dinner,  thanks, Mark Gordon  auto1cycle2


----------



## auto1cycle2

I’d like to attend the dinner ,  thanks,  Mark Gordon  auto1cycle2


----------



## Pedals Past

Freqman1 said:


> I vote Packos



I dont mind putting up the reservation fee but I was kinda hoping for a meal other than a hot dog or fried bologna sandwich ..... cannt we say we are hitting a 30-$40 meal ? i can get a chilli dog out back door atvtge shop ! Hey Mark thanks for the inquire lets check the bbq place


markivpedalpusher said:


> It looks like Tony Packo and Maumee Bay Brewing are the 2 suggestions so far.
> 
> The Maumee Bay Brewing Restaurant cannot accommodate 35-40 people at the same time in the same general area and they will not take a reservation however they offered a banquet room but there are costs, requirements and a pre-set menu associated with their banquet room (see attached)
> 
> Tony Packo can accommodate a party of 35-40 in the same general area, they said 4/26 is available and they can take the reservation by phone. They said they have a group menu that starts at 13.99 per person. We just need to lock it in if this is the place we want to go. Sooner rather than later...
> 
> View attachment 767291
> 
> View attachment 767292
> 
> View attachment 767293





Pedals Past said:


> Since this is the last time we will all be standing ground at the heart and soul of our hobby ..... I am going to host a thursday nite dinner in Maumee so i want to get a count and any dinner suggestions ..... no pizza you might have to dig into your rust money alittle so if your out of town staying at the Red Roof Inn your saving enough to at least hit the Texas Road House BBQ ...... For the new guys I will be selling my autographs and renting booths for u to do the same .... there will be no swapping at the dinner table of any kind so try and order what your eating the first time around! After dinner there will be a ride to a desert and entertainment festivity that was a ritual 10 years ago the last ML i attended started long before me by Mr Don Vaughn.....  I checked they are still open .....
> 
> sign up by  adding to the post with your number I am getting too old to count here is the list to date if u dont see your name doesnt mean ur not invited we want everyone to come- someone please bring Don Cigar Dotson
> 
> The place is not set in stone .... suggestions?
> 
> Special note that we should have done this before Larry Busch passed and tribute to Don Vaughn ,Harry Ward, Jerry Williamson,and so many others no longer here..... I wont be missed but I sure miss them .....
> 
> Attending Dinner *pm markivpedalpusher for edits
> 
> 
> View attachment 766858



With addition of Mark Gordon we are at 37 people we are going to cut this off at 48 snce the banquet rooms available are for 40/48/72 individuals ...... we will post the location and i will pay the reservation fee .... since they would like one central payment once the menu is established maybe we can do a paypal account payment and everyone can pre pay example $14 meal 20% gratuity tax is $18.50 plate if we choose the Pakios group menu ...... feedback?


----------



## Nickinator

Sorry knew about this and forgot to post, add Nick and I (2) to the list. Thx.
Darcie


----------



## markivpedalpusher

All edits and additions have been made as of this morning. See post #1 - We're up to 40


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Please see below for the dinner details -

*Thursday April 26th | 7:00 p.m. | Reservation is under Jerry Berg | 44 person banquet room*

Tony Packo's Restaurant 
The Original
*1902 Front Street* (this is about 10 miles further than Maumee) ***The Maumee location is an express and they do not have a banquet room.
Toledo, Ohio  43605
419-691-6054
http://www.tonypacko.com/


----------



## Kato

markivpedalpusher said:


> Please see below for the dinner details -
> 
> *Thursday April 26th | 7:00 p.m. | Reservation is under Jerry Berg | 44 person banquet room*
> 
> Tony Packo's Restaurant
> The Original
> *1902 Front Street* (this is about 10 miles further than Maumee) ***The Maumee location is an express and they do not have a banquet room.
> Toledo, Ohio  43605
> 419-691-6054
> http://www.tonypacko.com/





You guys will not be disappointed with Packos and if I can make it and there is still room I'll be there.

When my daughter played travel softballwe had tourneys in Toledo the team / families ate there often.......enough that some would go back 2-3 times and have stuff shipped back to Cincinnati.
Just an FYI the hot dogs aren't really " hot dogs ".........it's Hungarian sausage cut in half - nothing like a coney.
The stuffed cabbage is a 10 - Chicken Paprikas also.........deep fried pickles are a really good appetizer.
Save room for the strudel and ice cream if you can !!!

Packos Parking - Take a right onto Consaul at the Sunoco and the parking lots are on the right.

*** If anyone wants to visit a old fashion family owned meat market there is Takacs Meats just one block over on Genesee St.
      Hungarian sausages of multiple kinds, Dutch loaf........land yeggers ( like a homemade type of jerky but not )
      They make the best brats I've ever had - beer, pepper-jack, japalano and maybe 1-2 other kinds
      If you've ever been in an old skool meat market you'll have a flashback as soon as you walk in the door.
      Owner is Lou Takacs - super guy.......2nd or maybe even 3rd generation.     *Only open to 5 pm !!!!!!*


----------



## catfish

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...a37faf1a995846!8m2!3d41.6599882!4d-83.5021469


----------



## Bikeguy!

We'll be there Percell Davidson, Don Hancock, Scott Brinkley, Dean Shoaf


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@Bikeguy! you guys have been added to the RSVP list


----------



## markivpedalpusher

The capacity of the reserved room is 44 - we're at 43 RSVP's. If anyone knows they will not be able to make it please keep me posted. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1

Mark you have three +1s so technically aren't you over now? V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Good catch Shawn - Sorter error, I put the + 3 back with their significant others and deleted the +1's. We're still at 43 as of now.


----------



## jpromo

Mark, may I be #44? Don't know how I just saw this now.. I was thinking of coming in Thursday night and this is the perfect excuse to do so.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@jpromo - Absolutely, I will add you.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

We currently have a reservation for a party of 44 however I just found out the Tony Packo location we're eating at has a larger capacity space we can reserve if we have enough interest. So GOOD news...


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Keep the RSVP's coming - If we can get up to 50 we can reserve a larger space at Tony Packo's.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I just confirmed our reservation and we are officially booked for dinner. Our RSVP list on post #1 is 40 as of today. I'm starting to get REALLY excited for the meets/dinner, etc.!
*
Thursday April 26th | 7:00 p.m. | Reservation is under Jerry Berg | 44 person banquet room
***If our party of 44 grows past 50 Tony Packo's can accommodate us in larger space. 
*
Tony Packo's Restaurant
The Original
*1902 Front Street* (this is about 10 miles further than Maumee) ***The Maumee location is an express and they do not have a banquet room.
Toledo, Ohio 43605
419-691-6054
http://www.tonypacko.com/


----------



## catfish

Are we 100% sure this place can handle 50 people. The parking lot looks like it'll only hold about 10 cars. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...4ab913f3d127164!8m2!3d41.660051!4d-83.5021389


----------



## catfish

http://www.tonypacko.com/menu.php


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@catfish Yes and GOOD question. Free parking in a shared parking lot of a church nearby and there is free parking in a big vacant stone parking lot down the street off of Consaul St.(per Tony Packo's)


----------



## catfish

http://www.tonypackoscatering.com/banquet/banquet-services/


----------



## catfish

markivpedalpusher said:


> @catfish Yes and GOOD question. Free parking in a shared parking lot of a church nearby and there is free parking in a big vacant stone parking lot down the street off of Consaul St.(per Tony Packo's)




Thanks!


----------



## Kato

The bigger parking lot is the one sort of across the street from the small one directly behind the building.
On the Google map it's on the corner of Burr and Consaul - as you turn onto Consaul from Front Street it's on the right and has a sign " Parking for Tony Packo's Customers Only "
I'm not sure about the next lot up - I've never had to park in that one - it may be a St. Stephens Church lot


----------



## catfish

Kato said:


> The bigger parking lot is the one sort of across the street from the small one directly behind the building.
> On the Google map it's on the corner of Burr and Consaul - as you turn onto Consaul from Front Street it's on the right and has a sign " Parking for Tony Packo's Customers Only "
> I'm not sure about the next lot up - I've never had to park in that one - it may be a St. Stephens Church lot




Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

RSVP list in post #1 is updated as of today


----------



## scrubbinrims

Since I'm not dead yet either (good or bad news depending on who you talk to) I'd like to come by.
Been a few years since I've made it to MLC, but gearing up...
Chris Holmes - scrubbinrims


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Your in @scrubbinrims


----------



## ggntr1981

If it is not to late I would like to be added. - cliff


----------



## steve doan

ggntr1981 said:


> If it is not to late I would like to be added. - cliff



I wil be there, Steve Doan


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I’m on the road now and will need to update post #1 in this post.

As of 4/24
Post #1 shows 43 RSVP’s
- Mrs. Di Vito
- @oldwhizzer -Paul Kam
+ @ggntr1981 -Cliff
+ @steve doan
+ Mike Rossi
+ Kevin
+ Chauncey
+ Chauncey - Guest
+ Gary Phillips
+ Nate Pence
+ Bruce Pence
+ Dan S.

=51


----------



## buickmike

You halfway yet mark?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Long way - leaving TX now :eek:


----------



## jpromo

Thought I could make it in time after work. Got on the road and traffic would have kept me from making it in any reasonable time. Sorry it's so late! See you guys tomorrow though.


----------



## Rollo

#37 on the list is my Cabe handle ... but that's not me ... :-/


----------



## Pedals Past

markivpedalpusher said:


> I just confirmed our reservation and we are officially booked for dinner. Our RSVP list on post #1 is 40 as of today. I'm starting to get REALLY excited for the meets/dinner, etc.!
> *Well its 2 days after the meets, I am home and I got five boxes from USPS I sent from Grand Rapids. I am not sure I ve recovered from the airplane and the abundance of Tony Packos sausage. Who would have guessed a food wagon was serving them with chilli at ML!
> 
> Most of all i want to thank everyone for coming it was good to see everyone and meet new people. Special thanks to Mark Mann for organizing this far more than I did. Sorry Harv couldnt make dinner but we shared some good stories about the dinners with Larry in the past. The best story told goes to Shannon our waitress about her scwine bick in the basement!
> 
> So as time takes its toll and we turn to rust..... the BS moves from Colsons and Schwine bikes to our protrates, arthritis, gray and gone hair,
> 
> Stay upright and special thanks to Scott McKaskey for forming this site so we all can stay in touch.
> 
> I didnt find a bubble shelby airflow tail light...... But it didnt matter it was fun!
> 
> Jerry
> 
> 
> Thursday April 26th | 7:00 p.m. | Reservation is under Jerry Berg | 44 person banquet room
> ***If our party of 44 grows past 50 Tony Packo's can accommodate us in larger space.
> *
> Tony Packo's Restaurant
> The Original
> *1902 Front Street* (this is about 10 miles further than Maumee) ***The Maumee location is an express and they do not have a banquet room.
> Toledo, Ohio 43605
> 419-691-6054View attachment 787492
> http://www.tonypacko.com/




*Well its 2 days after the meets, I am home and I got five boxes from USPS I sent from Grand Rapids. I am not sure I ve recovered from the airplane and the abundance of Tony Packos sausage. Who would have guessed a food wagon was serving them with chilli at ML! 

Most of all i want to thank everyone for coming it was good to see everyone and meet new people. Special thanks to Mark Mann for organizing this far more than I did. Sorry Harv couldnt make dinner but we shared some good stories about the dinners with Larry in the past. The best story told goes to Shannon our waitress about her scwine bick in the basement! 

So as time takes its toll and we turn to rust..... the BS moves from Colsons and Schwine bikes to our protrates, arthritis, gray and gone hair, 

Stay upright and special thanks to Scott McKaskey for forming this site so we all can stay in touch. 

I didnt find a bubble shelby airflow tail light...... But it didnt matter it was fun! 

Jerry*


----------



## Pedals Past

*Well its 2 days after the meets, I am home and I got five boxes from USPS I sent from Grand Rapids. I am not sure I ve recovered from the airplane and the abundance of Tony Packos sausage. Who would have guessed a food wagon was serving them with chilli at ML! 

Most of all i want to thank everyone for coming it was good to see everyone and meet new people. Special thanks to Mark Mann for organizing this far more than I did. Sorry Harv couldnt make dinner but we shared some good stories about the dinners with Larry in the past. The best story told goes to Shannon our waitress about her scwine bike in the basement! 

So as time takes its toll and we turn to rust..... the BS moves from Colsons and Schwine bikes to our protrates, arthritis, gray and gone hair, 

Stay upright and special thanks to Scott McKaskey for forming this site so we all can stay in touch. Jerry Germo says I need spell check so he can understand what I am writing but I told hom if I did that there would be no ID to the post. 

I didnt find a bubble shelby airflow tail light...... But it didnt matter it was fun! 

Jerry*


----------



## Freqman1

Pedals Past said:


> *Well its 2 days after the meets, I am home and I got five boxes from USPS I sent from Grand Rapids. I am not sure I ve recovered from the airplane and the abundance of Tony Packos sausage. Who would have guessed a food wagon was serving them with chilli at ML!
> 
> Most of all i want to thank everyone for coming it was good to see everyone and meet new people. Special thanks to Mark Mann for organizing this far more than I did. Sorry Harv couldnt make dinner but we shared some good stories about the dinners with Larry in the past. The best story told goes to Shannon our waitress about her scwine bike in the basement!
> 
> So as time takes its toll and we turn to rust..... the BS moves from Colsons and Schwine bikes to our protrates, arthritis, gray and gone hair,
> 
> Stay upright and special thanks to Scott McKaskey for forming this site so we all can stay in touch. Jerry Germo says I need spell check so he can understand what I am writing but I told hom if I did that there would be no i.d. to the post.
> 
> I didnt find a bubble shelby airflow tail light...... But it didnt matter it was fun!
> 
> Jerry*



My Dad and I both had a great time and thanks Jerry for hosting the dinner. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob

Pedals Past said:


> *Well its 2 days after the meets, I am home and I got five boxes from USPS I sent from Grand Rapids. I am not sure I ve recovered from the airplane and the abundance of Tony Packos sausage. Who would have guessed a food wagon was serving them with chilli at ML!
> 
> Most of all i want to thank everyone for coming it was good to see everyone and meet new people. Special thanks to Mark Mann for organizing this far more than I did. Sorry Harv couldnt make dinner but we shared some good stories about the dinners with Larry in the past. The best story told goes to Shannon our waitress about her scwine bike in the basement!
> 
> So as time takes its toll and we turn to rust..... the BS moves from Colsons and Schwine bikes to our protrates, arthritis, gray and gone hair,
> 
> Stay upright and special thanks to Scott McKaskey for forming this site so we all can stay in touch. Jerry Germo says I need spell check so he can understand what I am writing but I told hom if I did that there would be no i.d. to the post.
> 
> I didnt find a bubble shelby airflow tail light...... But it didnt matter it was fun!
> 
> Jerry*




Good seeing you Jerry!


----------



## Kato

Unfortunately I didn't get to the ML swap or Packo's but I did make a visit last weekend while moving my daughter back from BGSU.
As usual the food was awesome.....brought some home also !!!  Hopefully you guys enjoyed Packo's as much as I dod.


----------

